# What type of shingle is this?



## Mdkline (9 mo ago)

Not sure what these are. Its an asphalt base with granules ontop. No markings. Has anyone seen anything like it before? They were left in a crawlspace by the previous homeowner.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

I've never seen those either. Might be a siding product instead of for the roof.


----------

